
The Simpsons go live - MaysonL
http://www.provideocoalition.com/simpsons-go-live-exclusive-inside-look/
======
cJ0th
I am surprised how much work went into this because to be frank it was bloody
horrible. However, I don't think the tech is to blame. It's rather that the
Simpsons guys didn't know how to put it to good use. Think Jurassic Park: They
knew exactly when to use CGI and when to use mechanics to get a result that is
stunning.

The various cameos looked like a cheap flash cartoon and totally killed the
... for lack of a better word .. realism. It was a totally unnecessary
gimmick. Something low key like a ticker with fake but thoughtful twitter
reactions might would have worked. Also, Dan Castellaneta did a poor job. His
sentences and even his voice were totally out of character. Finally, the
selected questions were really boring.

To conclude: Doing a live segment is a great idea if you a) use the underlying
technology in a deft way and b) the voice actor is actually able to deliver a
compelling improvisation.

~~~
GeniusAtWork
Also, in episode 2F09, when Itchy plays Scratchy's skeleton like a xylophone,
he strikes that same rib twice in succession yet he produces two clearly
different tones. I mean, what are we to believe? That this is some sort of a
magic xylophone or something? I really hope somebody got fired for that
blunder.

~~~
mjklin
Let me ask _you_ a question... Why does someone with the username GeniusAtWork
spend all of his time watching a children's cartoon show?

~~~
chris_wot
You think it's a children's cartoon show. Oh dear.

~~~
cJ0th
Not sure if this was meant to be sarcastic but mjklin was simply completing
the dialogue GeniusAtWork was quoting.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0701245/quotes?item=qt1464595](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0701245/quotes?item=qt1464595)

However, if you really didn't get it let me assure you that you're in good
company. Simpsons Director Mark Kirkland recently didn't understand the
question when one redditor "asked" it in his AMA

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4i267z/hi_reddit_its_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4i267z/hi_reddit_its_simpsons_director_and_filmmaker/d2ufy1y)

~~~
chris_wot
Well there you are, I apologise to mjklin! I love the Simpson's but that was
rather obscure :-)

------
p4wnc6
What a terrible strain on the animator's wrist.

------
empressplay
Looks like a Simpson CD-ROM game from the 90s =P

------
ILoveMonads
It was wonderful! Adobe is miles ahead of any competition. Apple has
essentially given up in this space.

